# Program on MMA tonight on BBC



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

There is a program on how MMA is getting very popular in Wales tonight (Tuesday) at 10.30pm on BBC 1 Wales...

on sky the last few channels are all the local versions of BBC.. ie BBC Scotland, BBC west midlands, BBC London etc

BBC Scotland is channel 971 on mine here in Wales..

Im assuming in England you will have BBC Wales as an option, the program WEEK IN WEEK OUT is a "panorama" type effort with a different topic every week and they investigate it, by the advert i have seen they trying to ask how MMA is so popular when its so dangerous...or something on that line.

It will be on the BBC iplayer i think if you miss it


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Missed it but will be looking for it on iPlayer


----------



## tam (Jun 7, 2008)

linkage to iplayer here


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

watching it now good man Tam


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

tam said:


> linkage to iplayer here


oh my god it even works with apple mac, get in :biggerGrin:


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

fairly one sided arguments as youd expect but not a bad show, shame they didnt show bugger all of the fight at cage rage what the show was building up to haha. The lecturer from stafford seemed pretty clued up an made fair points though


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks for the link


----------



## tam (Jun 7, 2008)

in summary from what i can remember it went like this:

CAGE FIGHTING IS HORRENDOURS!

YOU COULD DIE!

Here is a family man who is into mma

BUT YOU COULD DIE! ITS HUMAN COCKFIGHTING!

Here is that guy in the gym getting fit

Here is a 17 yearold who is into boxing who doesnt drink on the streets

BUT HE COULD DIE!

naughty boys will behave if they get into boxing

kids can learn self defence

BOXERS GET KILLED! THEYRE KILLING EACH OTHER!

PEOPLE DIE, WHO ARE FIGHTERS!

lawyers like boxing too

here is that guy from earlier getting beat by decision

THEYRE TRYING TO TEAR EACH OTHERS ARMS AND LEGS OFF!

STRIPPERS TOO! AND BOOZE!

YOU COULD DIE!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

I thoguht the general outline of thew programme was quite good. It had a member of the British Medical Council/Association on there putting down both Boxing and MMA. They did like 15 minutes on the deaths in Boxing alone not MMA so it took away from the MMA a little bit but the arguements were elloquently put and not too biased.

Again it was the same arguement of human cockfighting etc but what they dont seem to understand is that fact that MMA fighters have more outlets to protect themselves in a bad situation compared to boxing and other contcat sports.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wasnt the best program i have ever seen,

and if im honest i have always thought that cage rage is a bit "Chav", love watching the fighters of course but everything else makes me cringe...

I saw a guy make an entrance when Cage Rage was on sky a few months ago and he came out in a cage which looked like it was borrowed from the local ASDA store and had some sort of ringmaster guy with it plus some sort of mask ...... anyway it was shocking... i was embarrased for him..

for people who know nothing about the sport it wouldnt give them the best impression...


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks for that


----------

